# Bathroom ceiling with vapour barrier - shower light / exhaust fan



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know where that advice came from----why 4 inches of 'dead air space'?

Look for light fixtures that are 'air tight/insulation contact' IC is the designation.

There is no shortage of IC fixtures.----Mike---


----------

